# Eye Infection



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys, i have one froglet with an eye infection, i hear a while back u could use neosporin for it. Is this true ?


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I recently had a citronella froglet with an eye problem. I bought ophthalmic Terramycin balm and put it in the infected area for like 10 days. I also bought Retinol and diluted with water put a drop on it everyday. Retinol it's vitamin A just so we are clear.
You could just buy vitamin A from repashy, that probably would be better.

At first the treatment seemed to not be working but after the 4 or 5 day it starting to get better. Just wait.

I have a thread were I posted a picture of the cit. I think it's called cit with an eye problem.

Hope this helps and your frog gets better.

Regards


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is e thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...tment/78994-cit-eye-problem-2.html#post709417


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I will try that, thank you so much.


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck! Hope it does better.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I will post update on this. thanks


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

How is your frog doing?


----------

